# Excessively whining



## Camillaa (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello everyone. I've never posted here before, but I have consulted it many times within the last months. I have an 11-month old intact male vizsla, who has always been quite vocal but for some reason in the last while has taken on the habit of whining ALL THE TIME. I try not to respond, or at least wait until whatever I do seems unrelated, but it is driving me CRAZY. I like being home with him less. I like him less as a being, since it stresses me out so much. I don't punish the whining, since I don't know what could be a punishment. I just ignore. 
All I need is maybe some advice or experiences? Does it pass? Do I need to surgically operate earplugs into my head? 
He gets walks 3 times per day, usually off leash. Some play sessions, and rest. 
He's such a good boy otherwise, but as I'm writing this he's sat just whining... 
thank you!


----------



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

I feel your pain, i too have an male 11 month who wines a lot. Mine seems to do it more when he gets tired ready for a nap. I will get him some exercise and then kennel him where he will sleep which helps, but late at night for him 8:30 he will follow me around crying until i go to bed! i hope as you do that this is just a phase!

good luck


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You can forever and always expect them to share every thought and feeling they have, and usually in great detail.

The real issue here is deciphering what it is he's desperately trying to tell you. The whines, whistles, chortles, yodels, woofs and barks they emit are always purposeful. Especially if this is relatively new and more intense, there's a reason. What's changed? Think of all things great and small, and if you come up with nothing, call the vet. They whine when they do not feel well, too.


----------



## Camillaa (Aug 7, 2018)

Gingerling, I have tried desiphering the whining and I know him best of anyone so I recognize when he needs to go out, when he's tired, when he's cranky etc. he isn't crated and never has been, but has gotten better at settling down. He has been ill with heartworms, so I have been in constant contact with his vet, bloodwork, stomach, heart - all is fine. He just tested negative this week, and is finally off medication. He whines every morning when he decides it's time to wake up, so I am used to (albeit frustrated) with that. He doesn't appear to be in pain, just to be complaining about ??? Who knows. It is not that it happened suddenly, just that it got worse. Or maybe I lost a bit of patience. I love him more than anything, but this phase is particularly frustrating... thanks for your replies!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Camillaa said:


> He has been ill with heartworms


There ya go!

I'd think the whining has something to do with this, or the treatment. So, even though he's medically clear and recently off meds, my bet is a lingering reaction to the illness, or a side effect of the med or it's withdrawal.

Call the vet. He doesn't feel well, it could be something as simple as an upset stomach.


----------

